

Ask HN: Where to focus, user acquisition vs. more demo functions? - sungsoo1094

We&#x27;ve developed an online test prep service (www.cuve.me)
We want to get on one of the major accelerators this year.
And the question we have now is whether to focus on user acquisition or develop more demo functions.<p>If we focus on user acquisition, we will try to enhance user experience and add more admin functions.<p>If we focus on more demo functions, we will develop tutor-focused functions (like questions creation and curation), which can be the real differentiator for us. However, we don&#x27;t think we have enough bandwidth to develop full-fledged, marketable functions. They&#x27;ll only be demo functions to show where we&#x27;re going.<p>Thanks in advance for the comments. (also, if you could provide any feedbacks on the site, that&#x27;ll be great as well.)
======
mcintyre1994
[Disclaimer: I'm absolutely not your target audience, and am not familiar with
US testing]

My immediate feedback would be that nothing on your website makes sense to me.
I don't understand the concept of a cube. I don't understand why in your
difficulty/concept/process diagram, Q2 of 6 appears to be the most difficult?
I don't understand how your users are inventing knowledge. I also don't
understand what I'd get if I signed up - you'd give me test questions that
vary in difficulty, concept and process (whatever the latter 2 mean)? I don't
know what cuves are, although I did find some cube shaped things on Google
images.

Okay, I clicked try for free and was surprised I got a working demo. My
feedback feels harsh now, and the product seems great, so I guess the most
actionable feedback would be to make it clearer you're offering an instant
demo. I suspect if I knew what CUVES is (your target audience do?) it'd make
more sense, so take that all with a pinch of salt - but I hope there's
something useful in there. :)

Also sorry I don't have the experience to answer your original question!

------
anges244
Focus on getting more users and stop adding more demo functions. Since you
want to join accelerators it would be preferable to have a fully ready minimum
viable product with real evidence of traction, than having a feature full
website without good usage stats and numbers.

------
sharemywin
focus on getting enough users to get them using the product and get lots of
feedback. I don't really understand what your talking about either. Sounds
like your going to help me on my SAT. great say that. next why because ...
every time you interact with our system little pieces of artificial
intelligence called Cuves help you learn faster. (or whatever it is they
do...) Wanna know more? click here. Then, focus on what they get for the free
trial. if you've got a separate use case for another test build another
landing page and focus that page on them.

------
sungsoo1094
well...your feedback is actually quite interesting. The intros in the front
page are supposed to outline our approach in analyzing standard tests. We just
wanted to deliver a sense that we are analytical in our approach to test
prepping. But based on your comments, it sounds like it is confusing and might
be better to jump straight to the questions page. We'll give it some thoughts
and play with it. Thanks!!!

------
sungsoo1094
clickable [http://www.cuve.me/](http://www.cuve.me/)

------
staunch
Lots of happy users is the ultimate VC aphrodisiac.

